# Lost the tip of a leg



## Chimpy666 (Oct 31, 2005)

Petal i noticed this morning had lost the tip to her front legs, the leg itself is fine but the walking part of the end has been eaten off by a dirty little cricket, will she be ok when hunting as there is no real damage just he walks with a bit of a hobble......


----------



## Samzo (Oct 31, 2005)

I have noticed this a few times, I don't think it is crickets as the mantis I had, the crickets couldn't get to them. They were all fine.


----------



## Ian (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah, should be okay. What size is it?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2005)

How do you know a cricket did it? People always say a cricket ate part of their mantis yet I have never seen it myself.


----------



## Chimpy666 (Nov 1, 2005)

well unless she did it herself, then she is into self harming...and councelling is the answer, i thought the cricket did it cos i have heard stories of crickets eating or nibbling on mantids

she is an L3 or L4


----------

